# Industar 50 f/3.6 vs Super Takumar 55 f/1.8



## Ozarker (Mar 17, 2018)

I've been playing around with old manual focus lenses lately and have found it interesting how they can vary in "look" when set at the same settings. It is something fun I like to do. I've been focusing my attention on old Super-Takumar m42 screw mount lenses and old Soviet m42 lenses adapted to my 5D mark III. I've managed to assemble a collection of eight lenses so far for less than $175. That's with one of those lenses (Jupiter 135mm f/3.5) costing a hefty $79 shipped from the Ukraine. The Industar 50mm was a paltry $10 with free shipping from Latvia. How the person could even ship it here to the States for $10 is a mystery to me. Maybe he's got a pal in the post office.

So far: Quantaray 28mm f/2.8 (Ritz Camera store brand), Rokunar 35mm f/2.8 (off brand), Super-Takumar 35mm f/3.5, Super-Takumar SMC 55mm f/1.8, Helios 44-2 58mm f/2, Super-Takumar 105mm f/2.8, Hanimex 135mm f/2.8, Jupiter 37A 135mm f/3.5. When they get to me I buy a nice metal hood for each and screw on lens caps. They are stored in bottle koozies.

Anyway, I don't know whether anyone is interested in this part of the hobby.

Below is an example of how I store the lenses and a comparison of the Industar 50 f/3.6 and Super-Takumar 55 f/1.8 set at the same settings. As you can see they each have a different look with the vignetting on the Industar being quite pronounced. My quest isn't for optical perfection, but for differences in how similar lenses (read focal length) render the same scene. Sharpness and vignetting isn't really a concern. Just the look. Of course, Soviet quality control was wonderful (  ) so whether f/3.5 is really f/3.5 on the Industar is anybody's guess. The difference between the two is striking.

It is fun to have so many new toys for very little money and I'm going to keep getting these wonderful old lenses as I can.

If anyone is interested in this stuff I will keep posting comparisons and photos, but maybe the M42 lenses need their own sticky thread?


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 22, 2018)

:'( :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 22, 2018)

There already is a thread on Takumars

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11193.msg208354#msg208354

Of all the ones I've used the 55/1.8 is my favourite, especially the ones with radioactive elements. It's somehow soft and sharp at the same time.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 23, 2018)

Sporgon said:


> There already is a thread on Takumars
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=11193.msg208354#msg208354
> 
> Of all the ones I've used the 55/1.8 is my favourite, especially the ones with radioactive elements. It's somehow soft and sharp at the same time.



Had no idea. Thanks! BTW: You are incredibly good. Checked out your links.


----------

